
Get Stackd – recommends the best no-code tools to use - michaeljnovotny
https://sideprojectstack.com/get-stackd-product-hunt-launch/
======
michaeljnovotny
Hey Folks,

Happy Friday. If you're interested in making something with no-code but not
sure where to start I've made an app called, "Get Stackd" for you.

It's 100% automated web app (built with no-code btw ) and with it you can get
a recommended stack of what no-code tools to use to make your next no-code
app.

The thing that makes it interesting is that it's based off of the no-code
tools used in dozens of successfully made and launched no-code projects from
talented Makers.

It is my hope that it helps you reduce the time and effort when making a no-
code side project. So that you can make that thing you've always wanted to
make.

With no-code!

If you have time to check it out or check out on Product Hunt I'd value your
feedback.

Thanks,

Michael

